# new willys gassers thunderjet release 14 coming soon



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are some pics of the new willys gassers release coming out next month, any thoughts?

thanks to hojoe and lendell i learned something new today, how to move pics from photobucket to hobbytalk woo hoo !!! thanks you two.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

wheelz63 said:


> here are some pics of the new willys gassers release coming out next month, any thoughts?
> 
> no pictures due to unable to upload or copy pics. please get this fixed administration!!!!


Most disappointing we're not able to see them due a problem on the site. I've been looking forward to this release since I first heard about it. Hopefully the site problems are fixed soon; as I can't wait to see these beauties !  Tetsuo.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

pm me your email ill send them too you


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected](net)


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

there you go you two


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)




----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

wheelz63 said:


> there you go you two


Thanks Richard, ...AW has really outdone themselves with the sheer variety of paint schemes on this release of Willys Coupes and Vans ! Although I have my favorites from these offerings; I simply can't see not getting the whole set; there's not a lemon in the lot ! At this point AW can do no wrong. The Willys are on the way; along with a new Legends FC release. And I am very happy !  Tetsuo.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wish they sold the bodies separate


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

brownie374 said:


> I wish they sold the bodies separate


buds ho cars will most likely sell the body's


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I saw from another online source that there's going to be a Thunderjet '58 Plymouth? As in the movie Christine? 

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

That would make me very happy indeed.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I wish they sold bodies seperatly for $5 each ☺


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Not AFX snap in, not on my buy list.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

RjAFX said:


> Not AFX snap in, not on my buy list.


" Snap On .... Snap Off ", .... THE SNAPPER !  Tetsuo.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> I saw from another online source that there's going to be a Thunderjet '58 Plymouth? As in the movie Christine?
> 
> --rick


thunderjet silver screen release 17

1958 plymouth fury - christine
1968 dodge charger - christine
1970 nova - beverly hills cop
1970 chevelle - vanishing point

no pics yet.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> thunderjet silver screen release 17
> 
> 1958 plymouth fury - christine
> 1968 dodge charger - christine
> ...


At least one new mold.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

A chevelle in vanishing point?There was a 67 Camaro used in the dozer scene but the star was a 71 Challenger.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Dragula said:


> A chevelle in vanishing point?There was a 67 Camaro used in the dozer scene but the star was a 71 Challenger.


pm me your email and i will show you were it says the vanishing point 1970 chevelle.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I cant find any info on the willys on aw's site


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the willys panel trucks would look much better.
if they got rid of that really ugly looking hood scoop !!!
and put the blower motor that they use on the
62 and 57 chevys on the willys panel truck !!!
it would be a huge improvement !!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dragula said:


> A chevelle in vanishing point?There was a 67 Camaro used in the dozer scene but the star was a 71 Challenger.


It was parked at a gas station.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

60chevyjim said:


> the willys panel trucks would look much better.
> if they got rid of that really ugly looking hood scoop !!!
> and put the blower motor that they use on the
> 62 and 57 chevys on the willys panel truck !!!
> it would be a huge improvement !!!!


I've always hated that scoop as well; they should have replaced it ! Instead they seemed to have changed the grill and it doesn't look like an improvement. It's a bit difficult to actually make out the details due to clarity of the photo.  Tetsuo.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HO2GO said:


> Thanks Richard, ...AW has really outdone themselves with the sheer variety of paint schemes on this release of Willys Coupes and Vans ! Although I have my favorites from these offerings; I simply can't see not getting the whole set; there's not a lemon in the lot ! At this point AW can do no wrong. The Willys are on the way; along with a new Legends FC release. And I am very happy !  Tetsuo.


liking @ least 3 of the 4 Vans... 

Bubba :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

In vanishing point when Kowalski is ditching the cycle cops he jumps up into oncoming traffic and a mint green 70 chevelle swerves to avoid him.Is auto world buying flooring from Lumber Liquidators??Call the release "mostly silver screen with some 2nd unit footage cars but please buy them"


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dragula said:


> In vanishing point when Kowalski is ditching the cycle cops he jumps up into oncoming traffic and a mint green 70 chevelle swerves to avoid him.Is auto world buying flooring from Lumber Liquidators??Call the release "mostly silver screen with some 2nd unit footage cars but please buy them"


agreed 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I love drag racing. I was looking forward to the Willys release. I was hoping for a new 33 body and some real sponsors, like Stone, Woods, and Cook and Ohio George. Both have been done by AW in model kits. I will reserve criticism of the paint schemes until I see the details. I am afraid that they are fictional. There are 2 paint colors for each artwork. One of each would be adequate. The Willys has been done so many times by so many companies. These needed to be exceptional to stand out above the crowd.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

does anybody have a picture of the "Christine" fury?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hifisapi said:


> does anybody have a picture of the "Christine" fury?


as soon as i have pics they will be up. thanks for asking.

wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I love the willys but these don't blow me away.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I love the willys but these don't blow me away.


I know the feeling; ...the more I see of them the less I like em.  Tetsuo.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

blue55conv said:


> I love drag racing. I was looking forward to the Willys release. I was hoping for a new 33 body and some real sponsors, like Stone, Woods, and Cook and Ohio George. Both have been done by AW in model kits. I will reserve criticism of the paint schemes until I see the details. I am afraid that they are fictional. There are 2 paint colors for each artwork. One of each would be adequate. The Willys has been done so many times by so many companies. These needed to be exceptional to stand out above the crowd.


After further views I have to agree with your opinion exactly. We could of been offered so much more !  Tetsuo.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to disagree, I love the willys release colors. much better than most of the other plain willy colors they did.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I have to disagree, I love the willys release colors. much better than most of the other plain willy colors they did.


You're right about that. They are better than plain.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe its just me, but doesn't a willys gasser look just like a hot rod '40 ford?
Which came first and which is the copy?


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

hifisapi said:


> Maybe its just me, but doesn't a willys gasser look just like a hot rod '40 ford?
> Which came first and which is the copy?


The cars are almost identical, with only differences in window and grille structure. Love em both. But the Willys is my favorite.   Tetsuo.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, the slotcar willys is also a 1940 from what I can tell. The main difference between the willys and the 40 ford is the grille. The grille is
horizontal on the willys and its vertical on the ford. Other than that the 
two cars are very similar. It would have been interesting to see what would
have happened if the war didn't stop production from 1942-1945. Would
they look alike or different all those years???


----------



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Those all look nice. Always did love the '41 Willys.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The actual Willys Americar was a smaller car than the Ford. Visually similar the Willys was about 7/8 the size of the Ford. that's one reason the drag guys grabbed them up, smaller, lighter.

-Paul


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rich, any news on a release date?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Rich, any news on a release date?


no news yet, legends are on there way though.

wheelz63


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The AW site has individual photos of each Willys under Future Releases...Thunderjet. Now you can make out the writing on the cars.

Irish Luck
Stardust
Willy the Kid
USA Willy
Blood, Sweat, & Fears
Speed Demon

It is a Willys (not a Willy).


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> The AW site has individual photos of each Willys under Future Releases...Thunderjet. Now you can make out the writing on the cars.
> 
> Irish Luck
> Stardust
> ...


thought it would be; "Blood, Sweat, & Gears" (??) :freak: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Gears would have been better. Gas Monkey has t-shirts for Blood, Sweat, and Beers, but that breaks the no alcohol rule.

It could have been worse. We could have had Free Willys, Wet Willys, and Slick Willys. Or even Willys Wonka and Willys Nelson.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

blue55conv said:


> Gears would have been better. Gas Monkey has t-shirts for Blood, Sweat, and Beers, but that breaks the no alcohol rule.
> 
> It could have been worse. We could have had Free Willys, Wet Willys, and Slick Willys. Or even Willys Wonka and Willys Nelson.


Now that's funny!!! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

hifisapi said:


> Maybe its just me, but doesn't a willys gasser look just like a hot rod '40 ford?
> Which came first and which is the copy?


No, not even close. Everything is different real car next to real car. Fenders, hood, headlights, grille, roll pans, roof, size, doors, deck. The 1940 Willys came out the same year as the 1940 Ford, yet the 1939 Ford looks much the same as the 40 Ford.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Good to see these Willys . One of the cooler releases. Great paint combos!!


----------

